# What Can I Use To Increase My Dumbbell Weight 'Slightly'?



## Vanchatron (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm currently a member of a public gym, and am benching the 40kg dumbbells for 6 reps. My current routine has me increasing the weight on my lifts by a small amount once I'm able to get 6 reps. Unfortunately at the gym I'm using, once the dumbbells hit 30kg they start going up in 5kg increments, as opposed to 2.5kg which they do below 30kg. Therefore, the next available dumbbell for me to use is 45kg, and at this stage I'm struggling to even get 2 reps with them due to the 5kg increase in weight.

I was just wondering if anybody could recommend a way for me to increase the weight on the dumbbells just slightly, perhaps by 1-2kg instead of having to make a 5kg jump to the next heaviest ones. I've spoken to the owners, and they told me they're "planning to upgrade the equipment soon", but God knows when that's gonna be. I used to hear about these little magnetic weights called 'Plate Mates' which were available in low weights such as 1-2kg, although I can't for the life of me find any online, so I don't know if they're still available to buy. I should also mention that the dumbbells actually have rubber covering the metal inside them, therefore I'm not even sure if magnetic weight attachments would be able to penetrate through the rubber and stick to the dumbbell.

Anyway, I'd really appreciate some help with this. Any advice is appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Could use wrist weights that runners use.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BodyRip-Leg-Ankle-Hand-Wrist-Weights-Wraps-Straps-Bandage-Gym-0-5kg-1kg-1-5k-2kg-/162348363320

Why not just build your reps up with 40kg then try the 45kg. You don't have to stick with 6 reps just because the routine your on says so.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Add resistance bands to it.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

See if there are any 1.25kg plates for the bench/curl bar, use bands to attach them to the dumbbells


----------



## Vanchatron (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys, it's appreciated. @Cypionate There are in fact 1.25kg plates at the gym, although I'm not sure how easy they'd be to attach to the dumbbells, having never tried it before. Don't particularly want them getting in the way and messing up my grip, etc.

@monkeybiker The wrist weight idea seems worth trying actually, thanks. Having them on my wrists, would it actually work properly to provide extra resistance? I.e. Would using a 1.25kg wrist weight actually provide an added 1.25kg to the weight I'm lifting? I'm just wondering, as they'd be rested on my wrists, and I wouldn't actually be 'lifting' them as such.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Vanchatron said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, it's appreciated. @Cypionate There are in fact 1.25kg plates at the gym, although I'm not sure how easy they'd be to attach to the dumbbells, having never tried it before. Don't particularly want them getting in the way and messing up my grip, etc.
> 
> @monkeybiker The wrist weight idea seems worth trying actually, thanks. Having them on my wrists, would it actually work properly to provide extra resistance? I.e. Would using a 1.25kg wrist weight actually provide an added 1.25kg to the weight I'm lifting? I'm just wondering, as they'd be rested on my wrists, and I wouldn't actually be 'lifting' them as such.


 The weight will be going up and down wont it?

Yes you will be lifting it.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Vanchatron said:


> @monkeybiker I'm just wondering, as they'd be rested on my wrists, and I wouldn't actually be 'lifting' them as such.


 Your hands are just resting on your wrists too


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Used to be a lad in my old gym that would come in with electrical tape and tape 5kgs to the 50's. Seemed to work for him but could imagine the cost on the long run lol


----------



## Vanchatron (Sep 25, 2006)

Cypionate said:


> Your hands are just resting on your wrists too


 Ha, true. I like to think I'm an intelligent lad, but common sense is something I lack at times unfortunately :lol:

Cheers!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

If you're not going to increase the reps and can't increas the weight then either pre-exhaust your chest by an isolation exercise first, cable flys is my go to for isolation.

I'm in the the same position. I train at a Pure at the moment where I have outgrown the DBs, they only go up to 50s. I usually do 1 max effort set of 8 reps for compounds. For the time being I'm chasing the reps. Getting 10 reps or so at the mo which isn't bad considering I'm in a calorie deficit. Moving gyms end of April where they go up to 75kg which is motivating.

If im with a training partner then I get them to put one of the tiny 2.5kg DBs across my knuckles. You could maybe ask somebody to do that?

If I was you I'd work up to sets of 10 then start the same with the 45s.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Just go up in reps, next time try 8 when you hit that try 10 then when you hit 10 you should be able to get the extra 5kg for 6, that way you are working through different rep ranges aswell.


----------

